# Bread wine and cheese



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

9.45 pm sat outside van eating/ drinking the above at Vivonne aire with free wifi. 
Short trip tomorrow to Roullet st Estephe where I shall do the same. 
Life is good.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bah! Jammy get!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Where are these ideal places then Hogan?

Ray.

OK just seen and it looks like you have missed us.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Latest update in village square at vivonne 10.45 pm. The French locked down and asleep 1 hour ago. The English just thinking about going to bed. 
The Spanish have just fired up their BBQ


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

hogan said:


> Latest update in village square at vivonne 10.45 pm. The French locked down and asleep 1 hour ago. The English just thinking about going to bed.
> The Spanish have just fired up their BBQ


Sounds about right 
have a great time

Cap't


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

hogan said:


> 9.45 pm sat outside van eating/ drinking the above at Vivonne aire with free wifi.
> Short trip tomorrow to Roullet st Estephe where I shall do the same.
> Life is good.


some people just like to rub it in :evil: :wink:

enjoy.

sue


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

Now, I hope you read the thread about mobile speed traps in France, especially the bit about ever-changing speed limits on the N10 south of Poitiers?

Take care tomorrow.

Morph


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hang about tHere

We have had some lovely days

We could have sat about eating very good local cheese and home baked bread outdoors

Wine not a problem we brought gallons  back

Have had a few good BBQ, and I never drink before 6 ish :lol:  

Let's not forget to enjoy our own homes and climate

The garden here is a Complete joy, the fish are jumping, a bit short on the Cotten though :lol: 

Can I substitute Hostas.??

Aldra


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Mmmm, we love bread, wine and cheese parked up somewhere nice. Tad jealousy here! Not long til we're off


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Lifes simple pleasures, can't beat it! Bon appetite


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Finally today I found a specialist Artisan bakers in Northallerton thats started doing French boules and baguettes made with French Flour and yeast so I bought one. Its spot on. Just like a really good one from France.

Lewis and Coopers for some French cheese and they even had some Mousse de Canard!  

Its our 21 Wedding aniversary today so we will be celebrating it with all things French. Just in the Dales (which somehow doesnt seem right).


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Could not be a more apt location just at the moment Barry!

Happy anniversary, have a great night..... and watch that bad back of yours later :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tubbytuba wrote: *Could not be a more apt location just at the moment Barry!
> 
> Happy anniversary, have a great night..... and watch that bad back of yours later :wink:


Thanks. Chance would be a fine thing! 

All I have had so far is a load of whinging that I didnt mention the exact time we got married 11:17am when we were in the gym and I was flat out on the bloody cross trainer and that I didnt get her a present! :roll:

Thats rich considering she bought me the same card as last year and was daft enough to admit it! I never would have remembered.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Next thing is she'll be moaning about you being on that blo0dy forum again :roll: 

Who but a woman would remember things like exact times! 

Cheers.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Last night we had just turned in at 10.40pm and a Spanish holiday maker started belting out an hours worth of trumpet solos from the balcony of his apartment. Meanwhile the locals started turning up at the beach to have a party and BBQ.They did all disperse by 3am as they probably had work in the morning. Glad we are all different as it would be pretty boring otherwise.

Terry (Punta Umbria, Spain)

PS Happy anniversary to Barry, hope Michelle got a medal.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Talk all you want about dodgy steaks but not much can beat a baguette, cheese and bottle or two of red.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy anniversary Barry and Michelle, best go get some flowers in the morning

Ps, I don't have the foggiest what time I got married :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Happy Anniversary, Barry and Michelle. Wishing you both lots of happy travelling in the future.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A very happy anniversary

i can't remember what time we got married

Remember the date

3 months and it will be50 yrs

Can't believe it's lasted so long

Just how long suffering am I :lol: :lol: 

And how lucky is he ( smug emoticon)

Hope you have a really lovely evening

Come and see us soon and tell Michelle I'm waiting to meet her

Sandra 

Ps andAlbert


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

5 months and 16 days it will be ours. 

Ray.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Happy anniversary Barry and Michelle, am terrible with dates, sister's 60th tomorrow and I am going to the Tour  
Oops just remembered i have forgotten d in laws birthday it is either today or Saturday oh bo**ox

Sue


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks! is 21 years to late to get an annulment?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

aldra said:


> snipped...
> 
> The garden here is a Complete joy, the fish are jumping, a bit short on the Cotten though :lol:
> 
> ...


I love Summertime too.   :lol:

Chris


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Managed to dodge all the police hiding under bridges and one even inside a bush.
now at Sauvagnon just north of Pau
more wine more cheese but a little less sun.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry and Michelle 

Sorry missed the news yesterday(well you did hide it behind the bread and cheese), so it is a belated Happy Anniversary!  

Has Michelle applied for Parole yet? :lol: 

Geoff and Basia


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The last I heard

She's applied for a divorce

I think that should be automatic after 20 yrs :lol: :lol: 

I'd marry you Barry , but it would de bigamy 

Certainly couldn't manage two of you at my age

Aldra

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *aldra wrote: *The last I heard
> 
> She's applied for a divorce
> 
> ...


Im up for a bit of Bigamy!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Ahhh Big Amy......... she were a reet cracker


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For Bigamy you have to marry two wives.

How many do you have to marry for Infamy?

And the Alimony :lol:  

Was Ali the first guy to pay it? :roll:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tubby

Behave yourself 8O :lol: 

Mary sort him out

Feed him to the eagles or something

Well it will need to be or something if think

Hyenas they eat bones don't they??

Sandra  :lol:


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

its a new age we live in ...... Anniversaries ....... theres an APP for that


----------

